# Fedup with dog deshedding



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly Zane67 there is not a one of us with a Golden who has not said the same when shedding time comes around. So much hair!!!!!!

Be very careful as you chose equipment to use on our Golden's coats. The tool you have shown is good, but as noted has blades that can severely damage your dogs coats. These are tools and if used correctly can be good, but most of us do not have the knowledge and end up cutting guard hairs along with the undercoat, sometimes too much pressure can be used and even scrape the dogs skin!! This can make for a chopped up coat that can take a year to fully grow back. (OH NO!)

For my Goldens during shedding time, I daily stand the dog outside and first brush the coat with a good Pin brush, running with the coat then against it. I comb the ear area and comb the hair in their armpits (is this a "dog" word?). Then I use a simple de-shedding brush over the coat again and don't forget the tail! 

If it is really bad, you might consider going to a groomer and have your dog bathed and blown dry with their industrial dryers. These dryers blow a lot of the loose hair out, but daily brushing and combing is the key to controlling the extra hair during a shed.

I personally would leave the Furmaster and Furminator to others. I have seen the damage to our dogs skin and coats when these were used incorrectly, or go to a groomer and have them teach you. I am a klutz and leave these tools alone!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's true, Furminators can damage your dog's skin if you aren't careful with them. I use one (very gently!) on my GSDs but they have very different coats than a Golden does. I was advised not to use a Furminator on my Golden by folks on this board that know a thing or two about grooming a Golden, and I plan to follow that advice.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieBear80 said:


> It's true, Furminators can damage your dog's skin if you aren't careful with them. I use one (very gently!) on my GSDs but they have very different coats than a Golden does. I was advised not to use a Furminator on my Golden by folks on this board that know a thing or two about grooming a Golden, and I plan to follow that advice.


I agree, when the Furminator first came out years ago I used it on Maggie, she ended up with a razor-like burn. Be sure to use a light hand and only on the actual shedding areas not the whole body.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The best way to help the shedding at home, imo, is to bath your dog thouroughly, with both shampoo and than again with a conditioner. The loose hair should start coming out with the shampoo, and much more will come out with the conditioner. You can use a pin brush to brush her in the tub with the conditioner in. Rinse thoroughly, and use your fingers to comb through the fur. 

When the dog is all dry, use the pin brush again - going with the grain, than against the grain. Follow up by using an undercoat rake. 

This drastically cut down on the shedding in our house.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A regular bath (monthly) plus a weekly once-over with a non-bladed grooming rake should pick up 95% of the shedding before it hits your floor. The other 5% you live with as part of owning a Golden.

I don't use bladed shedding tools because I don't want to damage the outer coat. I find that a rake, a slicker, and the occasional bath take care of the dead undercoat before it can fall out on its own. But the occasional dog-bunny is the price of owning a double-coated breed.


----------

